# Is this a good Kubota model



## macdoesit (May 4, 2021)

Kubota L3000DT. 4x4 with FEL and brush hog. Looks good in pics, have not gone to look, as it is 450 miles round trip. Thinking about buying, so I want to run it by you guys first. 893 hours on meter, if it has always worked.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I say jump on this one. It's within 20yo, hours not bad, 4WD, should have 'live' PTO, it looked clean. Get busy and call the person. 

Remember to go thru my checklist.


----------

